# SVS Sub and Bass Shakers



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I am currently running a Pioneer Elite VSX-84tsxi receiver with SVS PB12/NSD/2 sub and aura bass shakers. The problem is none of the bass signal seems to be getting to the bass shakers. I can see the green light on the plate amp kick on, but no vibration occurs. If I adjust the channel level on the receiver for the sub, I get some vibration but then the sound level to the SVS is way too high. Does anyone have any suggestions as you can't even feel these things through the seats.

Configuration is each set (2 speakers per chair) of bass shakers are wired in parallel and then each chair is connected via series connection to another in order to keep the load at 8 ohms.

Any and all suggestions welcome.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Do you have a separate amp for the bass shakers? You should be running a Y splitter off the receiver, with one one going to an RCA input on the SVS. The other split should go to a separate amp which then inputs to the bass shakers. 


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I have actually tried it a couple of ways, with the main line going into the SVS in, and then an RCA from the out of the SVS into my plate amp then to the bass shakers. Right now I have taken the SVS out of the picture all together to see what is going on. Now I just have the RCA going to the plate amp and then to the bass shakers. Even with the gain all the way up and the cross over at 100, I don't feel much at all. I am adjusting the levels on the receiver to send more bass gain out to the speaker but no luck. Not making much sense to me.


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

If you have two per chair are they faceing(or back to back) each other and in phase? If so they will be cancling each other out, if they are back to back or front to front, even on oposite sides of the chair you will need to either turn one around or wire one reverse polarity. Or if they are oreinted the same direction maybe one of them is wired in reverse polarity, that would cancel themselves out as well.


----------

